# synko ultralight mud



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Saw this at the home depot the other day
http://www.cgcinc.com/en/products/j...®-ultralight-drywall-compound-.aspx?pType=DIY

I get ultralight drywall that makes sense but really lighter mud? only comes in 13.5L pails too. So i guess if grandma wants to do some taping she's set.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Mmmmm...*

I would not try it with automatic tool ...light mud + water = not good match :blink:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Is this just watered down like the American Beer?


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Is this just watered down like the American Beer?


 probably, never tried it yet thou


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm moving to Canada!:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

git-r-dun said:


> probably, never tried it yet thou


 What the beer or the mud?


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> What the beer or the mud?


That type of mud. i had there beer back in high school 10 yrs ago at some parties


----------

